# Perforated Viscus due to colonoscopy



## cld (Jun 1, 2009)

Are these the correct ICD-9 codes for a patient who had a colonoscopy, developed abdominal pain after procedure, and x-ray showed a perferated viscus. 
998.2; 799.89; E8704

Thanks for your help.
cld


----------

